# IF YOU LOVE TEGU TALK & BOBBY HILL



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

IF YOU LOVE TEGUTALK.COM AND BOBBY HILL THEN POST IN THIS THREAD HOW MUCH YOU LOVE IT OR HIM AND IF YOU LOVE THIS SITE (( IDK ALL THEIR NAMES )) BUT POST HOW YOU LOVE THE MODERATORS AND SITE OPERATORS!!!!! XD


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the insanity that bleeds from you from your fingers through your keyboard Kanyon.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> I love the insanity that bleeds from you from your fingers through your keyboard Kanyon.



O_O can I taste it?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 5, 2011)

Bobby hill is the greatest and gotta love tegutalk not to keen on the moderator though lol


----------



## Josh (Jul 5, 2011)

Feel the love!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 5, 2011)

Your the admin oh wait Im the moderator doh! lol


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

meant to say admins in that but i forgot the word so i said operator lmfao


----------



## Josh (Jul 5, 2011)

hahahahah Reptastic!

Technically Bobby no longer owns TeguTalk.com but he's still a HUGE part of our community here and with tegus in general!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

i seriously thought you were screwing with me when you first told me of Bobby Hill. i thought you were being a jack ass to me about being from texas and making a texas joke against me lmfao XD hes cool though once i found out who he was lol


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 5, 2011)

I like tegutalk alot some really smart and nice people with great ideas.As far as bobby hill he's ok,his tegu stock is one of the best around if not the best.The admin josh seems to be a pretty nice guy though.


----------

